# Kangertech Subvod Mega TC replacement glass



## Chewwybukka (8/8/16)

Anyone stocking the above mentioned? Dropped mine this weekend and looking for replacement glass. Anyone out there that can point me in the right direction?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewwybukka (9/8/16)

Bump! Anyone please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (9/8/16)

That will be the toptank mini replacement glass:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/kanger-toptank-mini-glass

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chewwybukka (9/8/16)

They don't have stock but thanks for the reply @acorn Anyone else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (9/8/16)

Chewwybukka said:


> They don't have stock but thanks for the reply @acorn Anyone else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, just tested and was able to add to cart, which mean it is in stock?

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------

